# Ceiling Track Mount For Curtain - 250Rs



## CampingRus (Jun 20, 2011)

Excited about the new camping season quickly approaching.

We never got to put up some type of curtain between the rear bunks and the rest of the camper. Right now, the camper is at the dealer getting some warranty repairs completed before the season starts. When she gets home we are going to put up a curtain track. The plan is to the run the curtain track on the ceiling from the just to the right of the exit door to a bit to the left of the bathroom door. This would make a bit more area for changing clothes. The heat vent would be on the bunk side of the curtain.

I found a track here and will be calling tomorrow to order it. Has anyone used this track before? It looks similar to the track that they are using in the 292bh.

Flexible Curtain Track We would need a 4'6" section and the assorted items to mount it and should be about $35. DH is going to make the curtain.

Any input would be appreciated....


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I'll take you in a different route...but we'll get to where you want to be.

Instead of buying a curtain, consider buying a pleated shower curtain to replace the clothe one that come stock with the trailer. Then take the curtain/rod from the shower and use that as the divider in the trailer. Y-Guy did this on his 28RSS before I bought it from him. Was a great way to kill two birds with one stone.

Click here for details on the pleated shower curtain.

http://home.comcast.net/~tannerjim1/Mods/pleated_shower_door.htm


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

That same pleated shower door is available from the same manufacturer in longer lengths and widths to use as a room divider as you are considering. You can order them through Camping World and other places.


----------



## funbikerchick (Jun 6, 2011)

I just used a tension rod curtain rod. It was pretty cheap and works very well. In fact, I hung one just in front of the bunks and another right about where you seem to plan. This gave the bunk area privacy at night for reading or whatever, and a changing area in the day. I used matching rods and curtains.


----------



## 2girls4mom (Feb 26, 2012)

We are planning the same thing with our trailer.... And thought of using the shower curtain since it matches the interior and then replacing the shower curtain with something else. I am sure the kids would like a little privacy for their bunk area. Just dont tell them you can still hear them!


----------



## CampingCindy (Sep 26, 2011)

We also used a tension rod and a nice cloth shower curtain kit. Works great....and it doesn't look like a shower curtain since it is the cloth one that you usually just use on the outside a shower. Cheap and not permanent so we can take it down whenever. Plus an added bonus was no sewing.


----------



## CampingRus (Jun 20, 2011)

The one thing I am worried with the tension rod is the stress on the walls to hold it up. Have you had any issues with that? As for the sewing, that is a big deal as dh and dd love to sew stuff.









Not interested in putting up the pleated door, but thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## Tortoise (Sep 29, 2011)

CampingRus said:


> Excited about the new camping season quickly approaching.
> 
> We never got to put up some type of curtain between the rear bunks and the rest of the camper. Right now, the camper is at the dealer getting some warranty repairs completed before the season starts. When she gets home we are going to put up a curtain track. The plan is to the run the curtain track on the ceiling from the just to the right of the exit door to a bit to the left of the bathroom door. This would make a bit more area for changing clothes. The heat vent would be on the bunk side of the curtain.
> 
> ...


I used something similar...but it's just like the aluminum track the shower curtain rides on, in the 250RS. It's felixible and it's easy to mount. I used mounts, ends, and carriers just like the shower set up. I just screwed the mounts into the ceiling. The curtain was actually a very light weight, fabric, shower curtain my wife bought. I screwed a curtain stay, down low, on the cabinet next to the entry door. It matches the bronzed hooks used elsewhere in the camper. The stay keeps the curtain gathered, nicely, when not in use. Also, like your plan...the heat vent is on the bunk side. Works very well. This project..for a not so handyman like myself took 1/2hr. I didn't even finish my beer.


----------



## The Village Idiot (Jul 3, 2012)

Tortoise said:


> Excited about the new camping season quickly approaching.
> 
> We never got to put up some type of curtain between the rear bunks and the rest of the camper. Right now, the camper is at the dealer getting some warranty repairs completed before the season starts. When she gets home we are going to put up a curtain track. The plan is to the run the curtain track on the ceiling from the just to the right of the exit door to a bit to the left of the bathroom door. This would make a bit more area for changing clothes. The heat vent would be on the bunk side of the curtain.
> 
> ...


I used something similar...but it's just like the aluminum track the shower curtain rides on, in the 250RS. It's felixible and it's easy to mount. I used mounts, ends, and carriers just like the shower set up. I just screwed the mounts into the ceiling. The curtain was actually a very light weight, fabric, shower curtain my wife bought. I screwed a curtain stay, down low, on the cabinet next to the entry door. It matches the bronzed hooks used elsewhere in the camper. The stay keeps the curtain gathered, nicely, when not in use. Also, like your plan...the heat vent is on the bunk side. Works very well. This project..for a not so handyman like myself took 1/2hr. I didn't even finish my beer.
[/quote]
I'm interested in your setup. Where did you get your materials, what actually are they and can you post any pictures.

Thanks.


----------

